# non-common law living situation



## 2011Applicant (5 Jan 2014)

Military me, civilian SO, going on ACSO course at the Nav school in Winnipeg in the near future. What are the chances that I will be able to get a PMQ/live off of base during this course? 
It's not a course like basic or CAP, so I feel like living off wouldn't be a huge issue. Regarding PMQ, however, is it possible that my SO would be able to live on base with me, even though we are not married or common-law?


----------



## Zoomie (5 Jan 2014)

Cherrysu said:
			
		

> Regarding PMQ, however, is it possible that my SO would be able to live on base with me, even though we are not married or common-law?


As soon as you get your posting message to YWG - contact the housing office and get your name on the waiting list.  Make sure you tell them that you want the row houses nearest the Gym.  No problems with anyone you want to live in your place.  Lots of ACSO candidates get permission to live in the Q's, but you need to get that permission from the Cmdt.


----------



## 2011Applicant (8 Jan 2014)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> As soon as you get your posting message to YWG - contact the housing office and get your name on the waiting list.  Make sure you tell them that you want the row houses nearest the Gym.  No problems with anyone you want to live in your place.  Lots of ACSO candidates get permission to live in the Q's, but you need to get that permission from the Cmdt.



Thank you for your reply. I have been reading things and interpreting it as though there would be an issue with a non-spouse or non-commonlaw person living in base accomodations. 
A couple of more questions if you don't mind:
Are the row houses by the gym the best? cheapest?
Is it a memo that we need to write to request permission to live on base from the Cmdt?
Any idea on how long the waiting list may be? For example, if I go on HHT with the intention to move in within a month or two will a place be available?

Thanks again.


----------



## dimsum (8 Jan 2014)

Cherrysu said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply. I have been reading things and interpreting it as though there would be an issue with a non-spouse or non-commonlaw person living in base accomodations.
> A couple of more questions if you don't mind:
> Are the row houses by the gym the best? cheapest?
> Is it a memo that we need to write to request permission to live on base from the Cmdt?
> ...



The row houses by the gym are closest to the school.  There are other PMQs (duplex as well as detached) on the other end of the base by 1 Cdn Air Div HQ, but it's a 15-min walk to the school which isn't fun in the winter.


----------

